# Grosor de las PISTAS PCB Proteus 7.4 SP3.



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola:

Me gustaría saber donde controlar el grosor de las pistas, que las veo muy finas.

Saludo9.


----------



## aguevara (Mar 23, 2009)

ve a Design ruler manager luego netclasses y donde diga routing styles hay un recuadro indicado como trace style, ahi hay varias opciones de grosor T8 es muy delgado y T200 es el mas grueso, no olvides especificar donde es donde deseas incrementar el grosor, power o signal, estop lo seleccionas en el recuadro net class.


----------



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

aguevara dijo:
			
		

> ve a Design ruler manager luego netclasses y donde diga routing styles hay un recuadro indicado como trace style, ahi hay varias opciones de grosor T8 es muy delgado y T200 es el mas grueso, no olvides especificar donde es donde deseas incrementar el grosor, power o signal, estop lo seleccionas en el recuadro net class.



Gracias.


----------



## Makalister (Ene 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, estoy con un programa de diseño de pcb y he visto que tiene la opción de hacer pistas de diferentes grosores para conectar los componentes entre si y también hay una opción que pone superficie  de disipación que la puedes conectar también a los componentes.
Mi duda es la siguiente, ¿Estas superficies de disipación evitan tener que hacer pistas de conexión entre componentes o hay que hacer las 2 cosas?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2021)

Si la superficie en si hace la conexión, no hará falta poner pista.
Otra cosa es que el programa lo tenga en cuenta al realizar el ERC y te diga que le falta una conexión.


----------



## Makalister (Ene 10, 2021)

Gracias por tu respuesta, ya entiendo.
Hay un parámetro que indica el borde de la superficie, pasa igual que con las pistas cuanto mas grande es ese borde mas aguanta?¿o en la superficie da igual ajustar ese borde?


----------

